# 250Rs Kitchen Cabinet Drawers



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Used these to get what we had left in the damaged trailer. Glides are broken but drawers are in good shape. Make offer - you pay shipping. I'll meet anyone around Atlanta if need be.

Dave


----------

